
Standard Cognition raises $40M to replace retailers’ cashiers with cameras - maytc
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/15/standard-cognition/
======
cmuguythrow
Cool tech. How exactly does this "humanize retail" as they claim? Does
"removing conveyor belts" really humanize the process if the cashier behind
the conveyer belt is removed too?

I'm generally a big skeptic of company missions (which this 'tagline' appears
to be) in the first place, but completely non-sensical ones like this rub me
raw. What's wrong with the mission/tagline being "reducing costs and improving
shopper experience"? I'm sure their customers (retailers) would still love the
product

/rant

